# 60l iwagumi



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys finished my new stand and iwagumi setup yesterday, tell me your thoughts!!















Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, looking goood. I'm impressed, nice tank! Can't wait until the carpeting plants fills in. Is that UG?


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks man, sadly I couldn't find Ug. It's riccia, microsword, and hc. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

says page not found :x


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Im actually re-doing it already and will have it finished tomorrow night with more pictures uploaded


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

And voila !!!








And you'll notice I don't have a filter because my eheim just cracked and I've got my superjet coming in hopefully at the end of the week!!

I have hc for foreground and spread all the way to the back with hairgrass around the stones and riccia on stones along the back, I think this will make a great look once it grows in.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

